# Drink Recipes part 2



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gator Tail

1/2 oz rum
1/2 oz pine apple juice
1/2 capt morgans spiced rum
1/2 oz midori melon liquer

Mix and serve. 

Fiji Fizz

3 dashes orange bitters
1/2 oz bourbon
1 stp cherry liqueur
4 oz coke
1/2 oz dark rum

Combine all ingredients with ice, except soda. Shake well and strain into glass. Add ice and top with coke. 

Nuclear Rainbow

1/2 oz grenadine
1/2 oz rumplemintz
1/2 oz jagermeister
1/2 oz midori
1/2 oz crown royal
1/2 bacardi 151
1/2 oz amaretto

Combine layered in that order.


----------

